# Bob Aronsohn



## Scottie_The_Boy

Hello Bob Aronsohn,

Has anyone Ever Booked a guided Commen Crow hunt with you?

September is the starter of Crow season here in western N.Y. ,Yet September 1st is also the start of Local Canada Geese hunting...At 8 geese a day... And a no limit on Crows.. I may gather fuel for the belly in the am and crow hunt the rest of the day...

Just Checking in on yaand making sure your all set up and excited as I am for Crow season to reopen...

Shooting Starlings and Pigeons for some local Farmers has been Burning time for me till season opens..And yet it's not as fun when ya sit in a silage bunker on a chair and have 11 crows fly in and land within' 25 feet of ya and just start picking threw the silage.... Oh Well it's all fun practise on them smaller starlings... on windy days as they change dirrects fast in flight..

best wishes Bob...

Scottie_The_Boy


----------



## Bob Aronsohn

Hello Scottie,

I don't do any guiding, I like to shoot them to much myself.

I've hunted crows up in the finger lakes region of New York State in the past. I love the Italian food up there!

Bob A.


----------



## Scottie_The_Boy

Bob Aronsohn, Just 11 more days Till September 1st... I Can't Wait ..This September Crow season and Start of Early Goose season sure has me all worked up....

Practising on Starlings,Pigeons for the past two months....

I have my 20 Crow decoys all Ready and the stakes set in a bucket along with my mouth calls in a zip lock. And then the bucket will be my chair in the Silage Bunker as the sunlight arrives....

The Nephew And I drove to this same Silage Bunker to shoot Starlings around 11:45 a.m. And there had to of been close to 175-200 commen crows lift off as we pulled in... We was both in Awwwww to be so close to them to watch them and to know there is huge groups all ready for season to open up for us all.

Take care Bob and best wishes.

Scottie_The_Boy


----------



## Bob Aronsohn

Hello Scottie,

The 100 to 175 crows you mentioned, there might have been a fair amount of them that came to that spot, ate, and then left before you got there. If they feed there and come in just a few at a time I think you will have a good shoot.

Have a safe season.

Bob A.


----------



## Scottie_The_Boy

Bob Aronsohn, Season isn't that far away now.. And Goose season Opens the same day. but I have yet to see any geese in Numbers more then 4 at a time....

So I been Tuning up my Bird skills on some Pigeons Thou they are quicker on the flight change compared to commen crows,Just as much fun what ya have more and more arriving for decoys for ya as ya place them out on the ground wings opens and a small stone on each wing as eye appeal...

I Dropped 25 pigeons Monday outta 48 shots taken.....

12 Gauge 2 3/4" #7 1/2 shot..... Same as I use for Crows....

I have all my Crow decoys, stakes and calls all set aside to load up and head out first chance I get after season opens... And I shall Keep a log book of ammo and Number of birds.... Just so I have a better goal to react from now on....

Good Luck to you and your shooting crew as season arrives and days turn colder...

your friend in Steuben County N.Y. 
Scottie_The_Boy


----------



## Scottie_The_Boy

Bob Aronsohn,

I may have to head to this same Barn again today,as I got that September Itch for crows and have to hold off on them..yet I need more target Practise.

My Dead Pigeon decoy spread and a Neat one from the batch I thought was different.

Talk with ya Later.

Scottie_The_Boy


----------



## Scottie_The_Boy

Another neat one today when I took my time and didn't rush the shot with excitement...

it flew in with a larger group and I aimed only at it and it dropped...

best wishes Bob Aronsohn

Scottie_The_Boy


----------

